# Los Angeles Junction Ry HO Layout



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Here's my layout in a diagram. The layout will be completely portable, i.e. nothing attached anywhere The layout will be modular on foldup legs with casters. The left side is 2' by 10' in 2 parts & staging is 2' by 6' in 1 part. The bridge is 40" & will be plate girder so not like shown. It's needed to go between living room & bedroom portions of the apartment. Construction will be starting this week when the rest of the materials are delivered by Home Depot.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

*Los Angles Junction Ry Layout Industries*

Here's a chart showing the car types, frequency, & load types at each industry.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Quite something. This will be great to see as it comes along.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

My LAJ layout has been updated here: https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20040


----------

